# Welk Resorts deedback program - Get rid of your unwanted Welk resorts Timeshare



## TUGBrian

Here is the website that according to welk is the official program/system to unload your unwanted welk Timeshare:






						Welk Resorts – Responsible Exit
					






					responsibleexit.com


----------



## Shankilicious

According to Owner Services as of 7/29/19 Welk does not offer a buyback program.


----------



## TUGBrian

i highly doubt they are buying back anything other than the most valuable ownerships, deedback would simply be giving your ownership back to them for no money (or even having to pay yourself as an owner)

did you contact the number on the page linked above?  although admittedly that looks like some 3rd party brokerage they have chosen to resell weeks and if thats the case it would certainly lead one to believe that only owners with valuable weeks would "qualify" leaving those with mud weeks swinging in the breeze.

ill make some inquiries on this.


----------



## Shankilicious

I'll check too in the next couple days. But Welk doesn't do seasons with ownerships. They stopped selling fixed weeks several years ago and are pure points now.
The only ownership you can have with them is points. More points=longer/more stays in bigger units but theres no season or specific view or anything like that. 
But you're probably right, the 3rd party prolly only ones bigger points ownerships.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie

They don't buy back, but they claim to take back points to simply end maintenance fees and ongoing costs. I've been attempting to use EVO to simply give back my fully-paid points but canNOT get a return call or email.  There are very frustrating "receptionists" who have a script to take all kinds of info and then it never goes any further.  Would love to know if you find a way to succeed in this.


----------



## TUGBrian

its really no surprise how many folks fall for upfront fee resale/exit scammers given how frustrating it is to try to dispose of many timeshares, even using the resorts own "programs".

I find it very upsetting that they continue to advertise these as doing something to provide a way out for owners, when in actuality it seems that so many folks are not having much luck in using these programs.

I continue to report all of these instances directly to ARDA since they are the ones flying that banner website claiming to provide exit solutions for owners of all those resorts.  

unfortunately the only one ive actually seen any results of my complaints on has been vistana, but its ridiculous that I have to send off a personal email every time I hear from a vistana/westin/sheraton owner who got rejected.  neither I, nor my contact at ARDA should be the middleman for getting results on these exit programs.


----------



## jarnson

Stephanie said:


> They don't buy back, but they claim to take back points to simply end maintenance fees and ongoing costs. I've been attempting to use EVO to simply give back my fully-paid points but canNOT get a return call or email.  There are very frustrating "receptionists" who have a script to take all kinds of info and then it never goes any further.  Would love to know if you find a way to succeed in this.


Correct, they don't buy back ownership, but you can relinquish your membership for a fee (Approx $1700)  I think that is a scam on their part. And supposedly they only allow a few per year.  They try and make if look like only a chosen few are allowed to do so.


----------



## jarnson

I've got a question about the recent communications I received from Welk  Resorts that Marriot is buying them out.
I want to sell my ownership -- would it be judicious to wait until that sale goes through?
Her is a link








						Welk Resorts will be sold to Marriott for $430M after 57 years of family ownership
					

Marriott Vacations Worldwide plans to rebrand the Welk resorts as Hyatt Residence Club properties




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## Shankilicious

jarnson said:


> Correct, they don't buy back ownership, but you can relinquish your membership for a fee (Approx $1700) I think that is a scam on their part. And supposedly they only allow a few per year. They try and make if look like only a chosen few are allowed to do so.


$750. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankilicious

jarnson said:


> I've got a question about the recent communications I received from Welk Resorts that Marriot is buying them out.
> I want to sell my ownership -- would it be judicious to wait until that sale goes through?
> Her is a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welk Resorts will be sold to Marriott for $430M after 57 years of family ownership
> 
> 
> Marriott Vacations Worldwide plans to rebrand the Welk resorts as Hyatt Residence Club properties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sandiegouniontribune.com


Yes and no. It may be years before they try to meld Welk and Hyatt together. But when they do, there's a chance they'll allow legacy owners to get out but there's no guarantee.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnson

It isn't Hyatt, it's Marriott.
Quote from newspaper is
Once the still pending sale is finalized — by early in the second quarter [2021] — Marriott says it plans to rebrand the Welk vacation resorts in California, Colorado, Missouri, New Mexico and Cabo San Lucas as Hyatt Residence Club properties. The purchase price includes roughly 1.4 million Marriott Vacations common shares.

and 

expects the rebranding process to take about nine months,


----------



## Shankilicious

jarnson said:


> It isn't Hyatt, it's Marriott.
> Quote from newspaper is
> Once the still pending sale is finalized — by early in the second quarter [2021] — Marriott says it plans to rebrand the Welk vacation resorts in California, Colorado, Missouri, New Mexico and Cabo San Lucas as Hyatt Residence Club properties. The purchase price includes roughly 1.4 million Marriott Vacations common shares.


Hyatt residence club. Hyatt, not the same thing, true. But Marriott will not be bringing Welk into their points system. There's a very long thread about it here on TUG. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat

Shankilicious said:


> Hyatt residence club. Hyatt, not the same thing, true. But Marriott will not be bringing Welk into their points system. There's a very long thread about it here on TUG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



and, it's not Marriott either but Marriott Vacations Worldwide Corp.  And agree that the rebranding will likely happen before the new program details will be fully functional.


----------



## jarnson

yeah - it's confusing.
see - 








						Hotel Brands & Chains: Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton, IHG (Who Owns What?)
					

Did you know that there are 214 Marriott International hotels in New York City alone? How about that The Algonquin Hotel is a Marriott property? And for bonus points: can you name...




					hoteltechreport.com


----------



## jarnson

Bottom line for me,  WHEN should I attempt to sell my Welk ownership? or does it matter?


----------



## Pathways

jarnson said:


> It isn't Hyatt, it's Marriott



If it's not Hyatt, it's not Marriott either.

When we say Hyatt here,  99% of the time it's Hyatt Residence Club, HRC.  When we say Marriott, it's not Marriott hotels, it's Marriott Vacation Club, MVC.


----------



## Shankilicious

jarnson said:


> Bottom line for me, WHEN should I attempt to sell my Welk ownership? or does it matter?


There's a thread titles "not a good time for resale" or something like that that discussed the current climate on selling. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## liongate88

Hi, if you decide to deed back your Welk points, Would this mean you have to pay them 750 usd? . Anyone experience deeding back their Welk? I really wantEd to buy Welk but at the same time would like to know what happens in the future if you won’t need it anymore. An exit strategy is important. Thanks.


----------



## emaij

Anyone have info on this?


----------



## TUGBrian

info is in the top link to contact them.


----------



## guitarellie

TUGBrian said:


> Here is the website that according to welk is the official program/system to unload your unwanted welk Timeshare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welk Resorts – Responsible Exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> responsibleexit.com



Has anyone had any experience using responsibleexit.com? I’d love to to hear your thoughts on using them! Thanks!


----------



## jarnson

guitarellie said:


> Has anyone had any experience using responsibleexit.com? I’d love to to hear your thoughts on using them! Thanks!


It's basically a GIVE BACK program.  You get no money.  You actually have to pay them to take it back


----------



## TUGBrian

responsible exit is not a company, its just a website with links to the official deedback/surrender programs run by the major developers.

ARDA owns the responsibilexit website.


----------



## jarnson

guitarellie said:


> Has anyone had any experience using responsibleexit.com? I’d love to to hear your thoughts on using them! Thanks!


They are NOT Welk.  It is a third party, so buyer/seller beware


----------



## dioxide45

jarnson said:


> They are NOT Welk.  It is a third party, so buyer/seller beware


ResponsibleExit is NOT a third party. Yes, ARDA is an industry advocacy group for timeshare developers but ResponsibleExit.com is just an information page by ARDA to refer owners back to their timeshare developer to discuss their exit options.


----------

